# Urethane Coat Maravia Floor?



## dsafarik (Nov 14, 2013)

I am in the market for a new 16’ boat to truck my family of 5 down the river, and to run big water. Among the finalists are a Maravia Typhoon and a Mistral. As I understand it, the floors of new Maravias are 40 oz. PVC and come standard with urethane-taped seams, but no urethane coating like the rest of the boat. I spoke with Maravia and the floor can be urethane-coated for something like $300. The floor coat is 2 layers, as compared to the 5 layers of urethane that are sprayed on the 18 oz. PVC used for the tubes.

Maravia owners, do you have any recommendations here? Do the uncoated floors have reasonably good durability, so that I should not worry about urethane coating until 10+ years down the road, when the floor might need some reconditioning anyway? I assume that coating would make the boat significantly harder to roll (fold), but I would store at least partially inflated so no concerns there.

For now the boat will be used mainly for desert southwest rivers, although when the kids get older (now 8, 3, and 3) we will expand horizons to Oregon and Idaho.


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

Bought a williwaw circa 2010 --- boat needs nothing extra at all --- if you want to buy peace of mind I get it but does not seem necessary to me --- can get more utility with those $'s elsewhere


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

I bought a Maravia New Wave 3 in 1989 that came with a urethane floor. It was noticeably slicker than the replacement floor without urethane that I bought two years ago. Slick might help on low water trips. No real difference in rolling (both suck). Worth $300? Can't say one way or the other.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

It isnt going to get coated professionally down the road for $300. 

The coated floor will be tougher and will slide of rocks better than the PVC will. If I was going to drop the loot for a new maravia and could get the bottom of the floor coated for $300 I probably would.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Three hundred bucks dosent really change the purchase price that much on such a premium boat. I'd probably lean towards doing it but I'd also be planning on two decades of use. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Paul7 said:


> Three hundred bucks dosent really change the purchase price that much on such a premium boat. I'd probably lean towards doing it but I'd also be planning on two decades of use.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


That is what I was thinking. I didn't realize that the floors don't normally come coated but at the price of a Maravia $300 seems like very little.


----------



## Dr.AndyDVM (Jul 28, 2014)

I just bought the typhoon this year. I think if I had known I would have paid for the floor. I got a hole going over a rock last summer on my Maravia Diablo. However, it will add a lot of weight to a boat that is already pretty heavy. 

As far as deciding between the two, what did it for me was seeing the two rafts side by side leaned up against the wall in the factory. The diminished tubes on the Typhoon double the amount of space in the bow and stern. It was the best visual I have ever seen on the difference between the two. And it made the decision super easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## dsafarik (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks much for all the input so far! Yeah I've been thinking that if I'm going to spend $6000+ (at fall sales prices), might as well pop for the urethaned floor as well.

Dr.Andy, is that your Youtube video showing how to winch a boat onto a trailer with elevated bed? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEFVycFZwNA. I will be trying that soon. Is the boat in the video your Typhoon or Diablo?


----------



## Dr.AndyDVM (Jul 28, 2014)

dsafarik said:


> Thanks much for all the input so far! Yeah I've been thinking that if I'm going to spend $6000+ (at fall sales prices), might as well pop for the urethaned floor as well.
> 
> Dr.Andy, is that your Youtube video showing how to winch a boat onto a trailer with elevated bed? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEFVycFZwNA. I will be trying that soon. Is the boat in the video your Typhoon or Diablo?


Yes. That's my daughter winching my new Typhoon onto our trailer after its maiden voyage. By the way, I love it. I lurked for years watching Kazak trick his Typhoon out. I finally bought a used Diablo and got my feet wet. Last winter I finally got to add my dream boat, the Typhoon . I love having both rafts now, the 16' and the 14'.


----------



## Dr.AndyDVM (Jul 28, 2014)

My winch is a dual speed, but I only ever use the one speed. My kids sometimes use the low gear.


----------



## jonstavney (Jun 3, 2015)

Could see coating bottom side of floor in urethane. If lots of bottom bumping river days. Seems smarter to save up for replacement floor later if ever necessary. Likely not. Would not bother with urethane on walking side of floor. If so, only with sand grit like top of tubes. Love my Diablo as is. Invest in nice repair kit and enjoy one of best built crafts on the market.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------

